# Windows 10 mobile out on older device(8.1 generation)



## reksden (Mar 17, 2016)

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ndows-phone-8-1-devices-to-windows-10-mobile/ 





1520:




check the availability of updates on 8.1(only):
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sto...2bd73f9f022ee5d1b8fbd7f1cb33)(213688)(2795219
or
http://aka.ms/W10MUpgradeAdvisor
realese os:
10.0.13090.164/10.0.10586.164.
10.0.13080.107/10.0.10586.107
Device:
Lumia 1520, 930, 640, 640XL, 730, 735, 830, 532, 535, 540, 635 1GB, 636 1GB, 638 1GB, 430, 435, BLU Win HD w510u, BLU Win HD LTE x150q, MCJ Madosma Q501.
Source:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-supported-phones
Lumia *2* and with 512mb ram dead, 1020/1320 maybe dead too?!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 17, 2016)

Can be interopunlocked?


----------



## reksden (Mar 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Can be interopunlocked?

Click to collapse



only with custom pfd(  particals interop unlock), or on make interop unlcok on 8.1 and update to windows 10 mobile( app should ins. on sd card).


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 17, 2016)

Root tool is not working on the new wm10?
Setting developer unlock exist?

Nevermind, im back to 8.1 to update oficialy.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Root tool is not working on the new wm10?
> Setting developer unlock exist?
> 
> Nevermind, im back to 8.1 to update oficialy.

Click to collapse



sure same as windows 10 version


----------



## djtonka (Mar 18, 2016)

do you know the difference betwen Preview and officjal 586.107 release? Nothing, so yes make and unlock to make Preview again


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 18, 2016)

Interopunlocked on wp8.1.2. Now on .107 build. Has acces thru .lnk


----------



## reksden (Mar 18, 2016)

@djtonka
lumia *2* and 1320/1020/icon will not receive the update to  windows 10 mobile?!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 18, 2016)

By the way, i updated from 8.1.2 to .107 officially , never updated extras*info, guess what  
Can be uninstalled from storage-apps.....


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

reksden said:


> @djtonka
> lumia *2* and 1320/1020/icon will not receive the update to  windows 10 mobile?!

Click to collapse



only icon [ little man (see the below video ] is lucky  guy here https://twitter.com/GabeAul/status/710902042701631488
for other devices gabe says '"NO SOUP FOR YOU!﻿ "(video)


----------



## reksden (Apr 2, 2016)

del


----------

